# #2



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby got her second HRC pass in Started yesterday. I thought she ran great. The test site was different than I have seen at tests have been too (ok I have not been to too many). There were a lot of trees, bushes, varying cover but none "deep", just visually busy. The marks were very straight forward, long one I think she said was 72 yards, the shorter close to 60. Dogs got drawn into the higher cover on the way to the first mark. Wonder what the smell was in there that got them drawn. Gabby went in there too but quickly came back out and found her mark. Most dogs slammed the second mark, as did Gabby but on the way back a loose dog came running out on to the test. Gabby just veered away from the dog, it was not getting her duck! The dog was quickly wrangled by one of the judges and no harm no foul for me. Gabby did a nice return to heel/hand. 

Water was on a lake, we were kind of in a cove of the lake. First mark out of the woods to our right about 40 yards just beyond the weeds, second mark about the same distance out to our left. The judges felt since it was open clear water, going further was not really a test. Also the shorter marks got us done faster. Gabby slammed both marks. I was very proud of her. The last HRC for my season, is in mid September and it IS a two day test, so Gabby can possibly finish her Started title. 

Next week Junior Hunter.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Forgot to add my pictures. The one with the black lab shows you the land test area. It was pretty.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Great pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Great pics  Those are some serious decoys-they look bigger than Gabby!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow - way to go Gabby!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Gabby!!! Great job.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay Gabby! You go girl!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go you two... Huge Congrats!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome job!! Way to go!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! The pictures are great! Good luck this weekend, I'm sure you guys will ROCK!!!

(Sorry I am late in posting this, I couldn't participate on GRF all weekend...Talk about withdrawals! I could log on, but could not get into any of the individual threads, don't know what was going on there.)


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good work Ann and Gabby! 
I cannot believe the entry in JH for Marshbanks next weekend. Still no running order posted--I wonder if they are thinking of splitting it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Good work Ann and Gabby!
> I cannot believe the entry in JH for Marshbanks next weekend. Still no running order posted--I wonder if they are thinking of splitting it.


So when you click "running order" in entry express that is not it?? New to this, what do I know. :curtain:

I can not believe I am going to get to meet you!!! I am excited. It is a lot of fun to put GRF faces to the posts. 

Glad Marshbanks has a great turn out, though to be honest... I don't know what is normal to know if they have a lot of entries or not. I am looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is finally up now--the senior entry is down from last year, but junior is WAY up! 
I am dog 26 in Master A and dog 14 in JH on Saturday. My frind who is travelling with me has 31 and 50 in JH on Sat and 23 and 30 on Sunday.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Huh.... I could have sworn I posted Gabby's positions this afternoon... must have had a senior moment. 

Anyway, Gabby runs 37th on Sat and 35 on Sunday. Of course I know we will be moved around up or down to accommodate others who have other venues to run in. I hope to make it over to Master to see Sue run one of her dogs too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck next week!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Gabby Goo is well on her way, congrats.
Good luck this week-end.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like a wonderful time, Gabby is a star already!! Love that last picture of her, she looks like she is flying!

Good luck next weekend!!


----------

